# Non-responsive System after boot



## FreeDuck (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi,

I have a little VM running in VirtualBox for more then a year (2vCPU 512 Mem) with no problems.
Inside it is runnning FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p18. with the following software


Owncloud
Couchepotato
SickRage
Transmission
MySQL
Apache24

Since this week the webpages are not reachable anymore. If I try to connect via SSH I can logon. And I am able to browse via "`cd`" and "`ls`", but if I do a simple cat(1) command the system hangs and the SSH connection will time-out a goes inactive. Via console all is working good. with top(1) I can see that all processes are running and CPU values are normal. I also stopped all applications mentioned above. But then I have still the same reaction on SSH. My idea is that somthing is hanging/waiting and that that some how hangs the system. Can some one give me some directions to look for and/or troubleshoot this problem?

http-acces.log





http-error.log


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2016)

FreeBSD 10.0 has been End-of-Life since February 2015 and is not supported any more. Please update to a supported version.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## tingo (Feb 19, 2016)

Look at disks: are any filesystems full? Is the machine out of swap, or using almost all of it?


----------



## FreeDuck (Feb 19, 2016)

```
$ df -h
Filesystem                                 Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada0p2                                4.6G    3.4G    849M    80%    /
devfs                                      1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
192.168.1.60:/STP1/CL_Shared               100G    4.1G     96G     4%    /NAS_NFS/CL_Shared
192.168.1.60:/STP1/CL_Documents            500G    4.6G    495G     1%    /NAS_NFS/CL_Documents
192.168.1.60:/STP1/CL_Pictures             497G    189G    308G    38%    /NAS_NFS/CL_Pictures
192.168.1.60:/STP1/CL_InstallationFiles    300G    236G     64G    79%    /NAS_NFS/CL_InstallationFiles
192.168.1.60:/STP2/MP_Media                1.2T    1.1T    115G    91%    /NAS_NFS/MP_Media



last pid:  2202;  load averages:  0.28,  0.27,  0.20                                     up 0+08:56:52  16:01:47
18 processes:  1 running, 17 sleeping
CPU:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system,  0.2% interrupt, 99.8% idle
Mem: 4468K Active, 137M Inact, 100M Wired, 60M Buf, 234M Free
Swap: 256M Total, 256M Free

  PID USERNAME      THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME    WCPU COMMAND
1249 root            1  20    0 23492K  3480K ttyin   1   0:00   0.00% csh
1141 root            1  20    0 16520K  2156K nanslp  0   0:00   0.00% cron
  610 root            1  20    0 14432K  2064K select  1   0:00   0.00% syslogd
2195 root            1  20    0 86088K  7012K select  0   0:00   0.00% sshd
  483 root            1  20    0 13584K  4456K select  0   0:00   0.00% devd
1180 root            1  20    0 47656K  2708K wait    1   0:00   0.00% login
2202 CloudDuck       1  20    0 19768K  2784K CPU1    1   0:00   0.00% top
2198 CloudDuck       1  20    0 86088K  7008K select  1   0:00   0.00% sshd
2199 CloudDuck       1  20    0 16988K  2592K wait    0   0:00   0.00% sh
1117 root            1  20    0 60820K  6288K select  1   0:00   0.00% sshd
1185 root            1  43    0 14420K  1912K ttyin   1   0:00   0.00% getty
1181 root            1  52    0 14420K  1912K ttyin   0   0:00   0.00% getty
1184 root            1  52    0 14420K  1912K ttyin   0   0:00   0.00% getty
1187 root            1  43    0 14420K  1912K ttyin   0   0:00   0.00% getty
1182 root            1  52    0 14420K  1912K ttyin   0   0:00   0.00% getty
1183 root            1  43    0 14420K  1912K ttyin   1   0:00   0.00% getty
1186 root            1  52    0 14420K  1912K ttyin   0   0:00   0.00% getty
  128 root            1  52    0 12264K  1756K pause   1   0:00   0.00% adjkerntz
```
But a command as `cat /var/log/messages` is not working from SSH. From console it is working fine?


----------

